# Installing Plow - Philadelphia



## essauto (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a local Philadelphia business owner, but not in the snow plow business. An employee's uncle has another local business and we decided to chip in together and install a plow on his '89 Toyota pick up.

Does anyone know where we would go to have someone install it? We want it in the Philadelphia area so we can discuss what would be the best choice of plow.

We would need a plow that install to a pickup with a lift kit on it, but also able to be removed somewhat easily since the truck is for personal use.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

essauto;1382703 said:


> I'm a local Philadelphia business owner, but not in the snow plow business. An employee's uncle has another local business and we decided to chip in together and install a plow on his '89 Toyota pick up.
> 
> Does anyone know where we would go to have someone install it? We want it in the Philadelphia area so we can discuss what would be the best choice of plow.
> 
> We would need a plow that install to a pickup with a lift kit on it, but also able to be removed somewhat easily since the truck is for personal use.


What part of Philly are you in.


----------



## PEP Plowing (Jan 11, 2011)

If on the Main Line try Lee's in Berwyn.


----------

